# Video. Daphnia. Not only shrimps are invertebrate:)



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a small tank with daphnia. It's a cute little floating crustaceans.
I wish my shrimps breed like these guys 

Video: Daphnia Tank

Do you know why music there is so sad? That's because all daphnia is going to die and this will be soon


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow where do those come from? I dont think i have seen daphnia before.... They are very interesting!

I like this tank alot! I also like the light, is that an 'aquarium' light or a desk lamp? 
How do you always have alot of nice green algae? I wanted to ask why and how you seeded your tank with algae in a video you made...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a small aquarium light. It's called clip light. It's 11W

I seed algae by washing a sponge that I have used to clear a tank side with algae 
Then I keep light oven that tank for a couple of days working all the time and algae cover it. 

This daphnia is quite clean because daphnia eat floating algae. It's its nature food.


----------

